# The 360 wants a slice of some casual pie.



## -Aaron (Jul 25, 2009)

http://www.gametrailers.com/player/usermovies/325139.html


----------



## CaKe95 (Jul 25, 2009)

Theres no CAKE WAHHHHH


----------



## ipodawesum (Jul 25, 2009)

hahaha. im not usually the one screaming ''copier!copier!'' but wow. that reminds a lot of a certain game.*coughWiisportscough*


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 25, 2009)

WII SPORTS ALERT.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jul 26, 2009)

Wow Microsoft, that was soooo smooth, you copy the highest selling video game console, and you copy it almost exactly, just with 2x teh graphics.

MicroSUCK!


----------



## Fontana (Jul 26, 2009)

Dosen't surprise me.

They copied the wii remote so I guess they may as well copy wii's games too.

Unimaginative bastards.


----------



## Jeth (Jul 26, 2009)

Whats next? Halo Kart wii?


----------



## Fontana (Jul 26, 2009)

Jeth said:
			
		

> Whats next? Halo Kart wii?


Don't you mean Halo Kart 360 lol.


----------



## Jeth (Jul 26, 2009)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Jeth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah


----------



## -C*- (Jul 26, 2009)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Dosen't surprise me.
> 
> *They copied the wii remote* so I guess they may as well copy wii's games too.
> 
> Unimaginative bastards.


Sure is fanboys in here.

Also, copying Wii's games?  Because Nintendo _totally_ invented golf games.


----------



## Fontana (Jul 26, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Obviously its a copy of wii sports resort, duh.


----------



## -C*- (Jul 26, 2009)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>game with cartoony, customizable avatars golfing
>Wii Sports Resort

lolno


----------



## Fontana (Jul 26, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wth?

Thats exactly what wii sports is.


----------



## -C*- (Jul 26, 2009)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not like they're copying any sort of console-unique gameplay mechanics.

Cry some more.


----------



## Fontana (Jul 26, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you'd actually look, everyone who has posted said that it a rip- off of wii sports, and it doesn't have to have the same 'unique' gameplay to be a rip-off.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 26, 2009)

Looks a lot like Wii Sports golf, but Wii Sports and Wii Sports Resort Golf was complete crap so I don't really care.


----------



## -C*- (Jul 26, 2009)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did actually look, all I saw was a bunch of BAWing.

But, uh, then if you ignore the gameplay, all you have is the avatar customization, which, GASP, has been in previous golfing games.


----------



## goronking (Jul 26, 2009)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is exactly right 

the wii was sellin most outa ps3 and xbox 360

and stupid frigen 369 had to copy the wii and wii sports to get more sales 

well they are coping the way u play idiot


----------



## goronking (Jul 26, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


exatly wat i said coping wii 

avitars=miis


----------



## Fontana (Jul 26, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, the graphics seem to look a lot like wii sports graphics.

Microsoft need to start thinking about making their own games.

I'm pretty sure if they had a motion controller they would've made it exactly the same.


----------



## goronking (Jul 26, 2009)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i rekon insted of copying wii games


it looks  axactly the same as wii sports


----------



## -C*- (Jul 26, 2009)

goronking said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, they aren't, seeing as the 360 controller doesn't have motion control as of yet, it's still being developed.

And, hurr, don't make me bring up how the idea of motion control has been brought up long before Nintendo made the Wii.

The graphics are the same?  Oh, baw.  Guess I'll have to get irked at other games copying realism and not creating an art style all their own!


----------



## goronking (Jul 26, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> goronking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well they are fuken cheats copyin wii with a motion controller

and no nintendo has been on it for ages

well it looks the same and i bet it is


----------



## Fontana (Jul 26, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> goronking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't bring up any other games now, we're just talking about how this new 360 game is obviously a rip-off, and that coincidentally, they start to bring in a new golf game with avatars (they could of just used other characters) just as wii sports resort comes to stores.


----------



## -C*- (Jul 26, 2009)

goronking said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Learn your *censored.2.0* then come discuss this with me.

PS2 - EyeToy.  If anything, Microsoft is ripping off the same camera control concept.  Stick-wagglin' and body-wagglin' are two different things, ****.


----------



## goronking (Jul 26, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> goronking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well xbox can go *censored.3.0* off somewhere else because we dont want them

and for once can they at least make thier own games

project natal= eyetoy
this golf thingy with avitars= wii sports and miis


and for a fact who wuld wanna stand in there room scrapeing thier foot on the ground pretendin to ride a skate board  WOW!   i defnetly dont


----------



## Fontana (Jul 26, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> goronking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wtf, we're not even talking about Project Natal.


----------



## -C*- (Jul 26, 2009)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then what the hell are you two on about with the 360 copying Wii's motion control?  Does Microsoft have some sort of other motion controller that I'm unaware of?


----------



## Fontana (Jul 26, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm talking about how it's copying wii sports not how they copy the motion controls.


----------



## goronking (Jul 26, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wtf


you just said that they r making one u rooster head


----------



## goronking (Jul 26, 2009)

goronking said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


exactly




well xbox can go *censored.3.0* off somewhere else because we dont want them

and for once can they at least make thier own games

project natal= eyetoy
this golf thingy with avitars= wii sports and miis


and for a fact who wuld wanna stand in there room scrapeing thier foot on the ground pretendin to ride a skate board WOW! i defnetly dont


----------



## -C*- (Jul 26, 2009)

goronking said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are, ****.  Did you just assume that off of this video that the 360 suddenly had waggle-controls?


----------



## goronking (Jul 26, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> goronking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well have a *censored.3.0*en look at this this is wat u said on page 3

No, they aren't, seeing as the 360 controller doesn't have motion control as of yet, it's still being developed.

And, hurr, don't make me bring up how the idea of motion control has been brought up long before Nintendo made the Wii.

The graphics are the same? Oh, baw. Guess I'll have to get irked at other games copying realism and not creating an art style all their own!


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jul 26, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actaully  the first ever golf games was on the nes soo yeah...


----------



## -C*- (Jul 26, 2009)

goronking said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, Project Natal is still being developed.

:V

@KidIcarus:  Then Nintendo have no originality for using the same game idea. :V

See what I'm getting at?


----------



## Fontana (Jul 26, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> goronking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are making a motion controller for the 360 that is coming out somewhere around 2010.

Theres a topic on TBT about it somewhere.


----------



## goronking (Jul 26, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> goronking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well *censored.3.0* xbox off no one like it beside u cause ur a idiot


and pluss project natal is copyin eyetoy so that is stealing


and who wuld wanna stand i a room waving arms around and hiting things pretending your godzilla   ohhhh wait u wuld


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jul 26, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> goronking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah making another golf game after 20 yaers is soo unoriginal


----------



## -C*- (Jul 26, 2009)

goronking said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't assume too much, mutt.  Where did I say that Natal was at all a decent idea or something I support?

Stupid runt.


----------



## Fontana (Jul 26, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> goronking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7196039/1/

Here's xboox's motion controller


----------



## -C*- (Jul 26, 2009)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Designed by third party maker Performance Designed Products (PDP)"

:V


----------



## Fontana (Jul 26, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still, Xbox agreed to it fully aware that it's a huge rip-off of the wii remote.


----------



## goronking (Jul 26, 2009)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AND -C*-   DONT USE THE TERM 'RUNT' TO ME CAUSE IT ONLI WAT PPL WHO DONT LIKE XBOX CAN USE IT U DIK HED


and yes it is a huge rip off u homo fish


----------



## -C*- (Jul 26, 2009)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:|

I'm not even going to begin explaining how stupid that statement is.


@StupidMutt: You're pathetic, really.  I fail to see how any of what you said makes even the smallest of sense.


----------



## Fontana (Jul 26, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go ahead then, begin.

I've got all night.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jul 26, 2009)

This stupid fanboy just doesnt understand the microsoft is jealous of nintendo and decides to rip it off


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 26, 2009)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> This stupid fanboy just doesnt understand the microsoft is jealous of nintneod and decides to rip it off


Lol, it's called attracting wider audiences, and they aren't exactly ripping nintendo off, but still it's pretty much what Nintendo has become.


----------



## -C*- (Jul 26, 2009)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> This stupid fanboy just doesnt understand the microsoft is jealous of nintneod and decides to rip it off


>stupid fanboy

Try spelling the company that you're defending's name right, ****.

@Nikoking: Finally, someone with some sense.


----------



## Fontana (Jul 26, 2009)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> This stupid fanboy just doesnt understand the microsoft is jealous of nintneod and decides to rip it off


Thank you


----------



## goronking (Jul 26, 2009)

yer they r jelous cause wii sold more


----------



## Fontana (Jul 26, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, you wanna comment on spelling, well 'defending's' is not a word


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jul 26, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh no i made a typo big deal



and no problem waluigi


----------



## -C*- (Jul 26, 2009)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's an entity.

"company that you're defending" is one entity. Apostrophe for ownership of "name".

****.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 26, 2009)

Why does everyone care if Microsoft copied Nintendo anyway?

Nintendo pretty much copied the Achievement thing in Wii Sports Resort, anyway..


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jul 26, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Nintendo pretty much copied the Achievement thing in Wii Sports Resort, anyway..


Soo they made a sequel and your saying thats a copy...
what?


----------



## -C*- (Jul 26, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Why does everyone care if Microsoft copied Nintendo anyway?
> 
> Nintendo pretty much copied the Achievement thing in Wii Sports Resort, anyway..


Well, I was unaware of that.

Thanks, broseph.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 26, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7aZSz0y_Uvo

Stamps....


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 26, 2009)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What?

*Nintendo has an Achievement system in Wii Sports Resort.*


----------



## goronking (Jul 26, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7aZSz0y_Uvo
> 
> Stamps....


lol wat are you on about


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jul 26, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7aZSz0y_Uvo
> 
> Stamps....


Ive never played wii sports resort soo i didnt know the put golf in again but the thing is its there again because it sucked before soo there improving the golf


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 26, 2009)

goronking said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Skip ahead to 0:24 and say Nintendo didn't copy that idea.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jul 26, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> goronking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Copy what huh im confused maker more sense please


----------



## -C*- (Jul 26, 2009)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's talking about Wii Sports Resort's Stamps mechanic, and saying it's a clone of Microsoft's Achievement system.


----------



## goronking (Jul 26, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yer every console out now has it ps3 has trophy system duhh witch is like the same as stamps and acievment system


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jul 26, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh the cahievement unlocked thing?

there nothing alike and if they where microsoft copied 3 things
nintendo copied 1


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 26, 2009)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Either you're not reading, or you're just acting stupid.

Go to 0:24 in the Youtube video.

Look at the stamps.

Try to convince us that they are not a rip off of the Achievement system on the Xbox 360.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jul 26, 2009)

There not because nintendo doesnt exactly use them  in every game its just a one of thing


----------



## -C*- (Jul 26, 2009)

I never said anything on the subject, just explaining what Silver was saying.

:V


----------



## goronking (Jul 26, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yer every console out now has it ps3 has trophy system duhh witch is like the same as stamps and acievment system


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 26, 2009)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> There not because nintendo doesnt exactly use them  in every game its just a one of thing


But still, they _are_ using them in a game they made, so it somewhat counts in my book.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 26, 2009)

goronking said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't bring Sony in to this. Otherwise this is going to become ridiculous.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jul 26, 2009)

Im getting tired off this lets just never speak of this again


----------



## goronking (Jul 26, 2009)

well at least wii dosnt steal game ideas or game technoligies


----------



## Conor (Jul 26, 2009)

Lol @ Wii fanboys.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 26, 2009)

goronking said:
			
		

> well at least wii dosnt steal game ideas or game technoligies


Yes they do.


----------



## goronking (Jul 26, 2009)

Conor said:
			
		

> Lol @ Wii fanboys.


go away conner no one wanted you here  :veryhappy:


----------



## goronking (Jul 26, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> goronking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how?


----------



## -C*- (Jul 26, 2009)

goronking said:
			
		

> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't recall anyone ever requesting your presence here, either. :V


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jul 26, 2009)

When has nintendo ever copied anyone?


----------



## Conor (Jul 26, 2009)

goronking said:
			
		

> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Learn to spell my name before you try to start something.


----------



## goronking (Jul 26, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> goronking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes waluigi asked me to come and look at this


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 26, 2009)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> When has nintendo ever copied anyone?


Well, I'm not specific or know of any (might have one pop up in my head later though... lol), but I'm highly sure they did.  That's the way of most modern businesses usually.


----------



## goronking (Jul 26, 2009)

Conor said:
			
		

> goronking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well big woop its a name wow T_T


----------



## -C*- (Jul 26, 2009)

goronking said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And then you go and make a fool of yourself, runt. :V


----------



## Conor (Jul 26, 2009)

goronking said:
			
		

> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm just laughing at the fact you can't even spell my name right even though its in bold blue writing right in front of you.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jul 26, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-FacePalm-

Dude dont say wii ripped of games when you dont have evidence that they did yet


----------



## Ze Colonel (Jul 26, 2009)

You guys make being a Nintendo fan somewhat embarassing.. :l

gnonkng cant red dunt make fun

Srsly, this topic is almost hilarious. Almost.


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 26, 2009)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FacePalm me? Wow.  I get facepalmed for explaining my opinion. Also, when did you mention the wii into the topic? On your post you CLEARLY put "When has nintendo ever copied someone?" which made me think "Oh, retro nintendo, I know a few things they copied but can't think of them."


----------



## goronking (Jul 26, 2009)

Conor said:
			
		

> goronking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well who ever cared bout spellin anyways


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 26, 2009)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You honestly think that a multinational company that's worth $85billion has never borrowed, used or copied someone else's idea?


----------



## Conor (Jul 26, 2009)

goronking said:
			
		

> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not you obviously, I do though.
Bad spelling and grammar gets annoying.


----------



## Ze Colonel (Jul 26, 2009)

i car i liek red wat say u


----------



## goronking (Jul 26, 2009)

Ze Colonel said:
			
		

> You guys make being a Nintendo fan somewhat embarassing.. :l
> 
> gnonkng cant red dunt make fun
> 
> Srsly, this topic is almost hilarious. Almost.


exactly


----------



## Ze Colonel (Jul 26, 2009)

Glad to know you've embraced an insult directed at you.


----------



## -C*- (Jul 26, 2009)

I giggled.


----------



## goronking (Jul 26, 2009)

Ze Colonel said:
			
		

> Glad to know you've embraced an insult directed at you.


huh??


----------



## Conor (Jul 26, 2009)

Ze Colonel said:
			
		

> Glad to know you've embraced an insult directed at you.


Lol xD


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 26, 2009)

goronking said:
			
		

> Ze Colonel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, you can't read.


----------



## Placktor (Jul 26, 2009)

lmao goronking accepted a insult


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jul 26, 2009)

Wow  just wow he agreed with an insult directed too him


----------



## Ze Colonel (Jul 26, 2009)

I love this place already.


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 26, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meh, I'll find proof soon enough.  A company like nintendo literally has to of had copied something. (I'm too lazy to edit.)


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jul 26, 2009)

Ze Colonel said:
			
		

> I love this place already.


Good to know enjoy your stay

edit: sorry for overeacting guys i was being a stupid fan boy

lets just stop this arguement


----------



## goronking (Jul 26, 2009)

go away everyone maybe i hav a readin disabilty hav u ever thought off that no because ur all *censored.7.61*


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 26, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quoted to get back on topic.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jul 26, 2009)

sorry for overeacting guys i was being a stupid fan boy

lets just stop this arguement


----------



## Placktor (Jul 26, 2009)

this is becoming really stupid. Sure the avatar golfing has a cartoony style and so does wii sports but that dosent mean there copying them there are plenty golf games that are cartoony.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jul 26, 2009)

Placktor said:
			
		

> this is becoming really stupid. Sure the avatar golfing has a cartoony style and so does wii sports but that dosent mean there copying them there are plenty golf games that are cartoony.


Placktor its over now lets just leave this topic


----------



## Placktor (Jul 26, 2009)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Placktor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 26, 2009)

Let this topic die.

We've pretty much established that video game companies copy each other all the time.


----------



## Ze Colonel (Jul 26, 2009)

People claimed Twilight Princess copied elements from Shadow of the Colossus. Of course, that wasn't right since Twilight Princess was in production for the longest time, first being revealed in 2004, iirc.

It's just that with a company like Nintendo, while chances are they have the most original (hate it or love it) approaches, they simply must have taken another idea and flipped it for themselves.

Just an FYI, though, the stamp system has, according to Miyamoto, nothing to do with the Achievement system. He had some stuff to say about this in his conference for the E3 this year. You know, where the Zelda Wii art was revealed.


----------



## goronking (Jul 26, 2009)

yes


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jul 26, 2009)

Placktor said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have nothing to say at tuis point other than this

- FACE PALM -


----------



## Placktor (Jul 26, 2009)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Placktor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why Facepalm...why does this topic have to die it has nothing to do with copying thats just what people made it cant we just talk about what this was originally about.


----------



## Conor (Jul 26, 2009)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Placktor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't say a *Facepalm*


----------



## Fontana (Jul 26, 2009)

Did I miss anything interesting?


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jul 26, 2009)

yes we tried to let this thread die but you revived it


----------



## Fontana (Jul 26, 2009)

Oh lol, my bad...


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jul 26, 2009)

Its not your fault


----------



## Fontana (Jul 26, 2009)

I know lol

Now let it slowly die...


----------



## AndyB (Jul 26, 2009)

Ok, I had the unfortunate pleasure of reading this 12 pages of mostly crap.
Few people actually posted something worth reading, before the little fanboys came a typin' their hate!

Anyway, the game is cartoony, oh well, it's not like a cartoon style game is new and only done by Nintendo. And when Hot Ride, or whatever it's called, the avatar racing game that's coming out later this year, I'm sure you'll all have your own little hate towards it.
But you'll burn that bridge when you come to it.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jul 26, 2009)

They aren't copying wii sports exactly, but obviously Microsoft is trying to get the Wii's casual audience because of how much the wii and casual games are selling.
This is fact.
Microsoft: Hey look how much the wii is selling, that pisses me off I want more money than them, let's make avatars, Natal, a kart racing gaming, and then a golf game too.
I'm not going to be a fanboy and say "COPYCOPYCOPY" but if anything the stuff coming from microsoft lately is inspired by Nintendo.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jul 26, 2009)

Uh Oh a game that looks like another U COPYING STUPID GRR FANBOYGASM


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 26, 2009)

Maybe the 360 should make its own pie.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 26, 2009)

I about died laughing at all of the posts on the first page.
Not to mention the rest of the crap on the other eleven pages.

Microsoft is trying to attract the casual gaming community. Just because Nintendo did it first doesn't mean they're copying them, if Microsoft wanted to copy Nintendo, they would hire a bunch of idiots and make pointless games where you do nothing but minigames.
The Wii offered people something new when it was first coming out, which is why it sold so well. Now people are bored of it, and Microsoft has noticed that, so they've made their own casual gaming ADD ON.
Nintendo lost the race when they made the Wii, because only a number of people want to buy a console when all you do is swing a remote around.
Don't get me wrong either, the Natal is basicly the same thing, swinging around like an idiot. But at least the 360 will still have controller based games.


----------



## AndyB (Jul 26, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Maybe the 360 should make its own pie.


Maybe you should shut up


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 26, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe you should go play some golf.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 26, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The first Wii game made included golf.
Why don't *you* go play golf, or can you not do so if Mario isn't in it?


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 26, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've actually played real golf before.
I don't need Mario or a virtual human character to be there for me.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 26, 2009)

OMGZCOPYCOPYCOPY./sarcasm


----------



## AndyB (Jul 26, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Put a sock in it you fanboy


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 26, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Trikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've played real golf as well.
But that has nothing to do with your point, when you were telling Andy to go play golf, as you were refering to the golf game for Natal.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jul 26, 2009)

I wasn't aware Nintendo invented sports games. Huh.


----------



## Goaliegal49 (Jul 26, 2009)

Wow Microsoft is really running out of ideas, and copying other companies.


----------



## Conor (Jul 26, 2009)

Goaliegal49 said:
			
		

> Wow Microsoft is really running out of ideas, and copying other companies.


Here we go...


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 26, 2009)

Goaliegal49 said:
			
		

> Wow Microsoft is really running out of ideas, and copying other companies.


What exactly did they copy?
The idea of motion play isn't copyrighted by Nintendo, or by anything for the matter.
Unless Microsoft designs a fat, mushroom tripping plumber, they haven't copied anyone.


----------



## Goaliegal49 (Jul 26, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> Goaliegal49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was sarcasm, I forgot that sarcasm is hard to get it through the internet.


----------



## cornymikey (Jul 26, 2009)

well, it doesnt really seem like copying. only the graphics are slightly similar.


----------



## Caleb (Jul 26, 2009)

Goaliegal49 said:
			
		

> Trikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Somehow i doubt you were being sarcastic.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 26, 2009)

Goaliegal49 said:
			
		

> Trikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You could've made it seem sarcastic.
It's hard to tell with all the Nintendo fanboys spitting poison in this topic.


----------



## AndyB (Jul 26, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> Goaliegal49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not just the Nintendo ones, Sony fans are out for Microsoft's blood.
Just because they will.

No reasoning behind anything, but then we know that's what a fanboy does.


----------



## Goaliegal49 (Jul 26, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> Goaliegal49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried, but it didn't come out right. 
And I'm not a fangirl trying to poison or anything just so ya know.


----------



## AndyB (Jul 26, 2009)

Goaliegal49 said:
			
		

> Trikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, you're not trying to poison then.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 26, 2009)

Goaliegal49 said:
			
		

> Trikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't accuse you.
But like I said, everyone else is complaining, and giving no valuable proof as to Microsoft copying Nintendo.
I think it's pathetic honestly, what does Nintendo have worth copying?
A few 60-70 games where you throw apples into a basket or running around talking to animals?


----------



## Suaure (Jul 26, 2009)

OMG OMG OMG OMG COPIERS COPIERS COPIERS OMG OMG OMG XBOX SUKS NINTENDO FTW COPIERS !@!@!#$@!$SDFKGH#$IYHK#$%YG@#$Y^$%YH#$Gw3q


----------



## AndyB (Jul 26, 2009)

Suaure said:
			
		

> OMG OMG OMG OMG COPIERS COPIERS COPIERS OMG OMG OMG XBOX SUKS NINTENDO FTW COPIERS !@!@!#$@!$SDFKGH#$IYHK#$%YG@#$Y^$%YH#$Gw3q


I know you're being a sarcastic, but shut up still.
You don't help this thread, it's utter crap from you, as ever.


----------



## Pear (Jul 26, 2009)

I really hope Microsoft doesn't go down the same road as Nintendo.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 26, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> I really hope Microsoft doesn't go down the same road as Nintendo.


They won't.
They were smart enough to make this Natal an add on, so people who don't want it don't have to worry about it. Unlike Nintendo, giving nobody a choice in the matter.


----------



## Goaliegal49 (Jul 26, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> Goaliegal49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, it seemed like u were accusing me of it. 
I see ur point there, Nintendo would'nt be worth it. 
I'll be surprised if someone actually explained how Microsoft is 'copying' Nintendo.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 26, 2009)

Goaliegal49 said:
			
		

> Trikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They can't, because Microsoft didn't copy them.
Besides, nobody can give a good reason anyway, almost all of these nintendo obsessors can't even type correctly.


----------



## Conor (Jul 26, 2009)

Suaure said:
			
		

> OMG OMG OMG OMG COPIERS COPIERS COPIERS OMG OMG OMG XBOX SUKS NINTENDO FTW COPIERS !@!@!#$@!$SDFKGH#$IYHK#$%YG@#$Y^$%YH#$Gw3q


Thanks for that, what a great input.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jul 26, 2009)

Ugh you idiots we tried to let this die but you revived it


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 26, 2009)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Ugh you idiots we tried to let this die but you revived it


We were putting some sense in.
Don't yell at us for posting in a topic, that's what it's here for.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jul 26, 2009)

It didnt need sense the topic was dead the end just stop posting


----------



## AndyB (Jul 26, 2009)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Ugh you idiots we tried to let this die but you revived it


You do know, that _you_ just bumped this again.
You aren't one to just say when we can and cannot post.
If *you* don't want to read it, then don't. It's that simple really.


----------



## Caleb (Jul 26, 2009)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Ugh you idiots we tried to let this die but you revived it


You just basically bumped the thread..


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jul 26, 2009)

Soo bumping it when it was the latest post  is a big bump but a 2 hour bump isnt something to get mad at

grow some common sense people


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 26, 2009)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> It didnt need sense the topic was dead the end just stop posting


It did need sense.
Also, it wasn't dead, as it was in the active topics.
If you don't like it, too bad. We're posting anyway.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jul 26, 2009)

I want it too die because it has  became a flame war


----------



## Caleb (Jul 26, 2009)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Soo bumping it when it was the latest post  is a big bump but a 2 hour bump isnt something to get mad at
> 
> grow some common sense people


erm... What?


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 26, 2009)

xD


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 26, 2009)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> I want it too die because it has  became a flame war


It wasn't flame until you came in here yelling.


----------



## AndyB (Jul 26, 2009)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Soo bumping it when it was the latest post  is a big bump but a 2 hour bump isnt something to get mad at
> 
> grow some common sense people


Well no!
Because if it was the same person that posted 2 hours ago, that bumped it.
Not when someone is adding to the damn thread


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jul 26, 2009)

i give up ill just leave you too discuss this if you really want too


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 26, 2009)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> i give up ill just leave you too discuss this if you really want too


Good.
So, before the topic got spammed with nonsense, I said nobody could back up the statement that Microsoft was copying Nintendo.
They haven't, and won't, because Nintendo games aren't worth copying.


----------



## Tyrai (Jul 26, 2009)

Oh noes! Quickly, everyone Microsoft is "copying" Nintendo. Man the Harpoons from incoming Nintendo fanboy-ism! 

Seriously though, Nintendo has not copyrighted motion sensing technology, golf or kart games. So ANY company is allowed to use them. Some idiots just can't seem to figure that out.


----------



## Walshaldo (Jul 26, 2009)

Haha! Halo Kart 360!


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jul 26, 2009)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> grow some common sense people


Best sentence ever?


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 26, 2009)

This is all I ever see on TBT.

Fighting about video games.


----------



## gerardo781 (Jul 26, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> This is all I ever see on TBT.
> 
> Fighting about video games.


This.


----------



## -Aaron (Jul 26, 2009)

O lawd.
This isn't what I expected when I made this topic.

Anyway, to all you fanboys that represented Nintendo, I can tell you right now that, you just pulled those facts out of your asses. Nintendo made motion control long ago? Even longer than those gun games in the arcade like Time Crisis and Dino Crisis? They were motion-controlled. Don't tell me that they copied Nintendo. I think Microsoft isn't copying anything. I even think it's a completely legitimate business move. Think of this as fast food. If Burger Joint A made a burger that was average-tasting and people are going crazy for them, why can't Burger Joint B make a better burger than Burger Joint A and attract their customers and possibly even more customers? Survival of the fittest. The Wii had promise, but failed to deliver. Out of all the games out there on the Wii, I think that 1 out of 15 are probably worth buying and are not cheap cash-ins to movies and to the Wii's motion control capabilities.


----------



## Conor (Jul 26, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> O lawd.
> This isn't what I expected when I made this topic.
> 
> Anyway, to all you fanboys that represented Nintendo, I can tell you right now that, you just pulled those facts out of your asses. Nintendo made motion control long ago? Even longer than those gun games in the arcade like Time Crisis and Dino Crisis? They were motion-controlled. Don't tell me that they copied Nintendo. I think Microsoft isn't copying anything. I even think it's a completely legitimate business move. Think of this as fast food. If Burger Joint A made a burger that was average-tasting and people are going crazy for them, why can't Burger Joint B make a better burger than Burger Joint A and attract their customers and possibly even more customers? Survival of the fittest. The Wii had promise, but failed to deliver. Out of all the games out there on the Wii, I think that 1 out of 15 are probably worth buying and are not cheap cash-ins to movies and to the Wii's motion control capabilities.


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 26, 2009)

Ugh. Who revived this topic?

Let the crap argument die already.


----------



## reedstr16 (Jul 26, 2009)

they totally copied wii sports


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm telling you, first Nintendo, then Microsoft, next is Sony, then PC gaming... then the age of the hardcore will be a distant memory.


----------



## tikitorch55 (Jul 26, 2009)

THIS HAS NOTHING 2 DO WITH MICROSOFT


----------



## Demolator40 (Jul 26, 2009)

Conor said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love nintendo, but this is so not copying off of them.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 26, 2009)

I don't care.

As long as the guy gets paid for doing his job on the tech departmnt, I'm fine.


----------



## Pear (Jul 27, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> O lawd.
> This isn't what I expected when I made this topic.
> 
> Anyway, to all you fanboys that represented Nintendo, I can tell you right now that, you just pulled those facts out of your asses. Nintendo made motion control long ago? Even longer than those gun games in the arcade like Time Crisis and Dino Crisis? They were motion-controlled. Don't tell me that they copied Nintendo. I think Microsoft isn't copying anything. I even think it's a completely legitimate business move. Think of this as fast food. If Burger Joint A made a burger that was average-tasting and people are going crazy for them, why can't Burger Joint B make a better burger than Burger Joint A and attract their customers and possibly even more customers? Survival of the fittest. The Wii had promise, but failed to deliver. Out of all the games out there on the Wii, I think that 1 out of 15 are probably worth buying and are not cheap cash-ins to movies and to the Wii's motion control capabilities.


That speech contains 110% of your daily win.


----------



## bud (Jul 27, 2009)

cough cough 360 fanboys

Seriously. Along with this motion sensor, I'm kinda angry at Microsoft for doing such a copy move. I know Nintendo didn't invent it all and blah blah blah, but it was Nintendo who brought the motion sensing to a whole new level. Xbox should just stick to their more hardcore only ways. They should first try improving their customer service too which sucks beyond limits. I am actually kind of speechless at this whole entire thing pretty much.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 27, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> I'm telling you, first Nintendo, then Microsoft, next is Sony, then PC gaming... then the age of the hardcore will be a distant memory.


This is probably just an arcade game that hardly anyone will play. 0:


----------



## Pear (Jul 27, 2009)

bud said:
			
		

> cough cough 360 fanboys
> 
> Seriously. Along with this motion sensor, I'm kinda angry at Microsoft for doing such a copy move. I know Nintendo didn't invent it all and blah blah blah, but it was Nintendo who brought the motion sensing to a whole new level. Xbox should just stick to their more hardcore only ways. They should first try improving their customer service too which sucks beyond limits. I am actually kind of speechless at this whole entire thing pretty much.


I'm not a fanboy. I've owned a console from each major company at one point in time, and I have  to say that the 360 is my favorite. However, I'm not an obsessive fanboy. I'm ok with microsoft making a smart business move, as long as they don't try to shove it down everyone's throat like Nintendo did.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jul 27, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that's so untrue.
Casual Games are what made the wii best selling, non gamers love this crap.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 27, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But you see, 360 has hardly any non-gamers. And yes, I know they're trying to attract 'em, but it doesn't matter. Since Microsoft will keep on making hardcore games.


----------



## Thunder (Jul 27, 2009)

This topic makes me lol.

As long as it's good, i don't care.


----------



## AndyB (Jul 27, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Games companies will continue to make games for whoever.
Where ever there is money, they'll make their games for.


----------

